# How to put a tag on your products?



## hollisterb (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I hope thi sisn't a dumb question. I just can't figure it out.

I ordered a bunch of wholesale tshirts.

Now with a logo I've designed, I want to create my own tags - to put on the back of the collar like usually you see

How does one go about doing this?

Do I go and find a tag artist or someone who can make these tags? If so, who would do this? Type of company?

Then how do you attach them to each peice of material you plan to put it on?

Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

If you look on the left side of the page under Preferred Vendors you will see Clothing Labels 4 U. They can help you with whatever kind of label you want for your shirts.


----------



## hollisterb (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for that - I have a small issue 
How best do you think to attach labels/tags with our logo on clothing?

In my dream world, I would like small tags with the logo attached to the clothng – however I know this might be hard as if I get you guys to make the tags for me, how do I attach them physically onto the peices myself?

The other option is, is with every peice to add a little rope and have it attached to clothing however my preference, is that the logo should ALWAYS be on the clothing. Eg. The notion of wanting it attached somehow physically to the clothing?

Any ideas how you could this could work?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Do I go and find a tag artist or someone who can make these tags? If so, who would do this? Type of company?


You would find what is called a "label" making company. They aren't usually referred to as "tags", so searching for woven label vendors may help in your research.



> Then how do you attach them to each peice of material you plan to put it on?


Usually, you outsource that to a screen printer who sews them on for you as part of their "finishing services". Sometimes you can find a seamstress to do it.

When designing your label, make sure you have all the legal requirements on it: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html

We also have a whole section of the forum here that talks about tags and relabeling: T-Shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing - T-Shirt Forums

As a tip. If you order your wholesale blank t-shirts from TSCApparel.com, they also offer relabeling services.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Hire a seamstress to sew them on for you.

Use a razor blade to remove the old label. This will save you a few bucks. 

goodluck


----------

